# Email from info@aib.ie - possibly virus!!



## DubShelley (20 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

If you get an email from “AIB Bank” (info@aib.ie), don’t open it and DON’T OPEN THE ATTACHMENT!!!

I just got this:
​Dear AIB Customer,
Your Internet Banking access has been suspended due to many unsuccessful login attempts.
You are kindly advised to follow the instructions below to reactivate your account.
The activation form is attached to this email. Please download the attachment, open it, and follow the instructions on your screen.

​I called AIB and they said it’s possible there’s a virus in the attachment which could possibly copy your keystrokes next time you log into AIB banking…!!! I’ve had to cancel my AIB registration code and have it re-issued so be warned!!!     

Kind Regards,
Dubshelley


----------

